# 2013 and/or 2014 Scott Foil Ride Quality



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

So, I have been looking at a bunch of bikes and everything I read and hear about the Foil in every single review says that's it's ultra harsh. When I read comments by actual owners, sometimes they seem to indicate that it's not as harsh as reviewers suggest. So, to clarify, just how harsh is the ride on the Foil as compared to a bike like the Cervelo S3, S5, Litespeed C1, Specialized Venge, or Argon 18 Gallium etc.?


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm on a Foil 40 with Easton EA90LTD wheels, Specialzed Toupe expert saddle. I don't have a huge stable of 'previous' bikes to compare it to but my bike before the Foil was a Felt Z6, so on the forums/reviews/papers these are about as opposite each other as possible.
It's definitely not as compliant as the Z6, that should go without saying. That said though I don't feel anymore 'beat up' on the Foil after the same amount of miles as I've done on the Felt. The ride is a bit more harsh but the trade off is worth it I think. The bike is very, very good. I average about .5 mph faster and some of the perceived effort in climbing is less for sure.
In my neck of the woods there are a lot of 'masters' on Foils and Addicts that can ride me into the ground and stay fresh, the bike isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## wattiez (Dec 17, 2011)

I've ridden a Venge and own a Foil, there's a noticeable difference in compliance with the Foil being better.

Basically, I felt no difference in terms of 'harshness' going from a Cannondale Six13 to the Foil, frame swap so all components were the same.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a 2011 Scott Addict. Looks like the geometry is identical to the 2013 Foil. Would the ride be about the same/identical?


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a 2012 Scott Foil Team (Black/Red one).

Switched to a Foil 15 for Di2.

The HT is noticeably not as stiff, but just by a touch.

Maybe the stiffness is the same, don't know for sure, that might not be accurate.

But, the vibration/road feel is dampened.

With that said, besides a slightly more comfortable ride of the HMF carbon, they ride very similar and I've been satisfied with the Foil 15/Di2 setup.


----------



## jsoares (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a 2013 Team Edition. It's not a compliant ride and compliance isn't this model's proposal. But, by no means, an ultra harsh rig. To compare, I rode a Specialized Tarmac 2012 for a couple of months and it's remarkably harsher than the Foil.


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had a 2012 Foil 15 with Di2 for a couple years now and have put about 4k miles on it. Coming from a Cannondale Synapse, the frame took some getting use to. It's only my second carbon bike but I hated it for the first 2 months because of the harshness. Then got use to it. It is harsh, but super quick compared to the Synapse. I like the geometry, the ability to maintain speed seems better, and it rails corners. I'm 5'8" and ride a 54. The stock setup is perfect for me. I barely even adjusted the bars. (BTW still riding original bar tape) Di2 is freaking awesome. I did have an issue with the BB but Scott USA handled that. My biggest complaint which is just about on any race bike are the super tight clearances. You cannot run anything bigger than 25mm tires, and while the SKS race blade long fenders work, it's a just barely scenario. Other minor beef is that the frame is Di2 specific but looks like the same mold is used because the cable "port" on the left side is still there just not drilled.


----------

